# UPS related doubt...



## shijilt (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought iball 621v (no discussion on the ups model/brand please...)

It has three 3 pin plugs right behind it.
My doubt is , if I use a power stripe/spike guard (just to extend the cable length) and connect all my devices to only one of these 3 plugs , if there any issue with that ?
in short , isn't these three plugs same in internal connection of UPS ?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 10, 2012)

though they draw power from the same circuit, good UPSs have their plug sockets on different rails. though you can try to source power from one single socket, it may cause failure, due to over load on one rail. better if you distribute the load draw power from all three sockets. 

if you have a socket crisis, use the UPS to power only your CPU, Monitor and SoundBox/Printer/Modem. and if you want you can use the power strip between the mains and the UPS.


----------

